# Is it Girl time yet??



## mtbsuck&die (Jun 11, 2011)

So I've been tinkering around mtbr and what I'm realizing is us gals need to step up our rep. 

What I'm looking to see is some serious shed by none other than the female force, guys feel free to flaunt your gal! 

Who's got some pics/vids?


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

awesome.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

sunnyracegirl said:


>


That IS an excellent shed :thumbsup:


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh!! Shred. My bad.

At Anderson Truck Trail. 









NORBA Nationals a few years ago. Photo courtesy of rockstar Jody Gomez (aka Jody Hopper).









Interbike Outdoor Demo


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Steep switchback on the SS is the best I've got...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

WANT!!!! That's pretty damn awesome!


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

OK, I'll play;


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

^^ Holy cats. That's great!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Very cool!


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Stripes said:


> How many bikes can you store in there?


Well, I think it's 10x10. Given that I would need about a foot of space per bike, and I could alternate front rear hanging a wheel on the wall, and I could use both sides of the shed... theoretically, I could probably store 20 bikes comfortably.



Holy cats. I need a new bike!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

you guys certainly "shed" better than me  i dont freeride or DH or anything like that, but here's my XC contribution  If i had a camera that wasnt the size of a microwave, i'd take more pics. i dont have a lot of action shots








having fun on the pump track








and one where i'm just chillin as a newby a couple years ago


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

Four different bikes! Nice collection.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

saint urho said:


> Four different bikes! Nice collection.


i just realized that  actually, the purple one listed first, and the yellow one below, are the same stumpjumper! i just had it painted. i've had 4 real mtbs, the only one missing in those pics was the giant yukon i had very briefly.

i'm on the Giant Athem now (last pic).


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

My latest video from this morning's ride with the Chickitas:


----------



## Slack Jack (Sep 14, 2011)

Jack approves now that is some beautiful cycling


----------



## Muddbunnies Riding (Oct 10, 2011)

screampint said:


> My latest video from this morning's ride with the Chickitas:


Sweet!!! I bet the views of Muddbunnies.com would love to see this video!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

screampint said:


> WANT!!!! That's pretty damn awesome!


Check this out: High-heel, clipless bike shoes

Way too much work for me, but pretty dang cool.


----------

